# [Leopard] Créer de vrais espaces dans le Dock



## Frodon (5 Décembre 2007)

Le Dock de Leopard cache une fonctionnalité permettant de créer des vrais espaces entre les icones.

Avant il fallait créer des petits applications avec des icones transparente pour avoir des espaces dans le Dock, avec Leopard vous pouvez ajouter de vrais espace sans tricher de la façon suivante:

1) Ouvrez le Terminal

2) Pour ajouter un espace :

- Dans la partie gauche (Applications) du Dock, tapez :

defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-apps -array-add '{tile-data={}; tile-type="spacer-tile";}';killall Dock

- Dans la partie droite du Dock (Stacks et corbeille), tapez :

defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-others -array-add '{tile-data={}; tile-type="spacer-tile";}';killall Dock

3) Déplacer les espaces ainsi créés où vous le souhaitez


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour le tuto !


----------



## iClemNano (5 Décembre 2007)

C'est fabuleux


----------



## leptitguillaume (7 Décembre 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2007)

Pour les réfractaires au Terminal, je te suggère de créer une petite application AppleScript contenant ces lignes de commande sous forme de shell script, et de diffuser l'application


----------



## thekingdolphin (10 Décembre 2007)

bonjour
Onyx permet de faire aussi cela.
Dans les parametres/dock


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Décembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour les réfractaires au Terminal, je te suggère de créer une petite application AppleScript contenant ces lignes de commande sous forme de shell script, et de diffuser l'application


Bonjour

Tes désirs sont des ordres.

J'espère que ceci te conviendras (que pour Leopard):


```
repeat
	display dialog "" buttons {"Coté Applications", "Coté corbeille", "Quitter"} default button 3 with title "Séparateurs invisibles dans le Dock"
	copy the result as list to {bouton_presse}
	
	if bouton_presse is "Quitter" then
		exit repeat
	else if bouton_presse is "Coté Applications" then
		do shell script "defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-apps -array-add '{tile-data={}; tile-type=\"spacer-tile\";}';killall Dock"
	else if bouton_presse is "Coté corbeille" then
		do shell script "defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-others -array-add '{tile-data={}; tile-type=\"spacer-tile\";}';killall Dock"
	end if
end repeat
```

Il reste plus qu'a les déplacer aux bons endroits.

*repeat* pour permettre de créer plusieurs séparateurs.

@+


----------



## Dimitri11 (17 Décembre 2007)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> bonjour
> Onyx permet de faire aussi cela.
> Dans les parametres/dock




Hello!

Je n'ai pas ces paramètres sur Onyx, et pourtant, je pense avoir la mise à jour la plus récente (peut-être que je me trompe), parce que quand je demande de rechercher les mises à jour, il me dit qu'il y en a pas...
j'ai la version Version 1.8.4b

merci de vos infos


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Décembre 2007)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Je n'ai pas ces paramètres sur Onyx, et pourtant, je pense avoir la mise à jour la plus récente (peut-être que je me trompe), parce que quand je demande de rechercher les mises à jour, il me dit qu'il y en a pas...
> j'ai la version Version 1.8.4b
> ...



Bonjour

La version Leopard à été retiré.

Donc attendre qu'elle soit fonctionnelle.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

De la page d'accueil oui mais Onyx est disponible.


----------



## DorianLoïc (3 Avril 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Le Dock de Leopard cache une fonctionnalité permettant de créer des vrais espaces entre les icones.
> 
> Avant il fallait créer des petits applications avec des icones transparente pour avoir des espaces dans le Dock, avec Leopard vous pouvez ajouter de vrais espace sans tricher de la façon suivante:
> 
> ...




J' ai tappé la première commande mais ça ne plaît pas à mon Terminal. Voici ce que j' ai après avoir tapé "defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-apps -array-add'{tile-data={}; tile-type="spacer-tile";}';killal Dock" et appuyé sur "return":
2008-04-03 17:56:36.274 defaults[8636:10b] Could not parse: -array-add{tile-data={}; tile-type="spacer-tile";}.  Try single-quoting it.
-bash: killal: command not found


Une idée s' il vous plaît?


----------



## tivinz (3 Avril 2008)

DorianLoïc a dit:


> -bash: killal: command not found
> 
> 
> Une idée s' il vous plaît?



tape killall avec deux l


----------

